# New start 2016



## Newstart2016 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi everyone 
I know I am not the only one to post a message on here saying " We are coming to Italy"
I have lived in Italy before near Milan, but that was 15 years ago and I know only too well how things have changed.
But my partner And I want to start a new life in Italy
Yes I know it has probably all been said before...
I envisage teaching English again specialising in working with children as I did before for many years, and included running summer playschemes on quite a large scale

My partner is a qualified mechanical engineer who specializes in working on off road vehicles and agricultural machinery.

We do not have a lot of money to buy our dream, but enough to get us started.

We are hoping to move to Abruzzo, yes because it is cheap but also because we want the mountains and the sea.

We are hoping to buy a place where we could perhaps run "0ff road" type experiences and also where my
Partner can service and custom build off road vehicles (custom made)

I know nothing is easy and that it is a big step... I speak fairly fluent Italian but he still has to learn!!! 

We are actually out in Febraury and would welcome comments from anyone...
Interestingly Roccasplinaveti is one of the areas we are looking at a number of houses....and wil take note of the comments 

We look forward to hearing from anyone....who has done the same.

New start 2016


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Newstart2016 said:


> Hi everyone
> I know I am not the only one to post a message on here saying " We are coming to Italy"
> I have lived in Italy before near Milan, but that was 15 years ago and I know only too well how things have changed.
> But my partner And I want to start a new life in Italy
> ...


Well before the usual "Don't come its very hard here" comments start let me just say...

ITS VERY VERY VERY HARD HERE!!!!!

.....but with that said everything you have described sounds good to start in Sicily. Plenty of agricultural machinery to service and the main roads are like off road so sounds perfect.

Listen it is not going to be easy! That doesn't mean you shouldn't do it. Do your research, then do it again, and then do it some more!! Make sure you know what your giving up... I live in a small village in a Sicilian mountain... No chinese restaurants within an hours drive!!

Throughout it all remain positive and keep believing, I have moved to Sicily 3 times in 3 years trying different things, have finally settled but you will fall before you run, so just stay positive and good things will happen!

Kenzo


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

*Good luck!*

...


----------



## Newstart2016 (Jan 20, 2016)

thank you very much for your support.
We had thought about Scilly, but felt that the combination of mountains and sea in the Abruzzo area offer us the biggest range of options, although my partner is a great fan of Montlebano!
cheers


----------

